# OBS Studio erkennt meine Grafikkarte nicht



## msdd63 (30. November 2016)

Hi.
Meine Grafikkarte (GTX 770 4GB) wird von OBS nicht erkannt. Ich kann sie nicht auswählen und habe nur ein schwarzes Bild. Woran liegt das?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stueppi (30. November 2016)

Ignorier das, das ist unwichtig.
Auf der Oberfläche hast du links eine Szene und rechts Quellen, gibt Gamingaufnahme als Quelle an und dann hast du auch kein schwarzes Bild mehr, es lohnt sich auch mal auf die ausgewählte Quelle zu klicken und auf die Einstellungen zu gehen.


----------

